# Carrying Hacksaws?



## Stetson (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Folks!
I'm new around here. I just read through a lot of the pics of tool bags post. I just couldn't do the whole thing.. about 85 pages was all I could hack 

I do have this one question. Why do so many guys carry hacksaws? I've been in the trade for 8+ years, got my masters and I have very very rarely used a hacksaw. 

I've done a good mix of resi, commercial and industrial... though less on the industrial. 

Do you cut pipe with it? I'm sorry if I'm ignorant or inexperienced I just cant think of where I would use a hacksaw over a sawzall.

What am i missing?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you only have a few cuts to make, a hacksaw works just fine.

A lot of pipe to run? Then break out the sawzall ....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

With cordless tools, the hacksaw is pretty much a thing of the past. However, they do come in handy on those rare occasions so I still keep one around.


----------



## Stetson (Sep 15, 2012)

Peter D said:


> With cordless tools, the hacksaw is pretty much a thing of the past. However, they do come in handy on those rare occasions so I still keep one around.


I'm with you, but it seemed like a lot of the "toolbag" pics had hacksaws in them and I just don't get why you would lug one around... That's why i'm wondering if there is something that i'm missing..


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Man I still use my hacksaw once or twice a week. I hardly ever run pipe either.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My hacksaw allows you to poke a blade out the frame so I use it alot for cutting steel studs out of box holes, I truncate it with 2 cuts then use a cold chisel or dog bar to fold it in on itself.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I prefer them to rotozips unless I am doing a LOT of lighting whips, just like it better. I can also use it to cut the edge off a wallplate for a tight situation. They are a lot lighter than the sawzall, and will do a finer finish than a sawzall. (I don't need 2 hands on the tool, just one is all thats required) No batteries! No cords!

It is one of the most universal tools out there. You can even slice just a little of your knuckle if you practice. With a sawzall, you are no where near so delicate, and instead smash the entire digit that got in the way.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Stetson said:


> Hi Folks!
> I'm new around here. I just read through a lot of the pics of tool bags post. I just couldn't do the whole thing.. about 85 pages was all I could hack
> 
> I do have this one question. Why do so many guys carry hacksaws? I've been in the trade for 8+ years, got my masters and I have very very rarely used a hacksaw.
> ...


:laughing:

Your not alone,When they came out with the battery sawzalls my hack saw got retired,,However I still have it on the truck just in case of dead battery's that sometimes happens on the coldest winter days but I think I have used it once or twice in the past 5 years .

Now with the Milwaukee Hackzall it will probaly never get used..

Welcome to the forum.............:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> My hacksaw allows you to poke a blade out the frame so I use it alot for cutting steel studs out of box holes, I truncate it with 2 cuts then use a cold chisel or dog bar to fold it in on itself.


Say what mate.....??:blink::blink::blink::laughing::lol:

That's what I call Electrical Jargon........:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Stetson said:


> Hi Folks!
> I'm new around here. I just read through a lot of the pics of tool bags post. I just couldn't do the whole thing.. about 85 pages was all I could hack
> 
> I do have this one question. Why do so many guys carry hacksaws? I've been in the trade for 8+ years, got my masters and I have very very rarely used a hacksaw.
> ...


BTW the tool bag thread is only 53 pages,,You can set your account to 50 posts per page for those 'fast pace hard hitting threads' we have around here sometimes.:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> My hacksaw allows you to poke a blade out the frame so I use it alot for cutting steel studs out of box holes, I truncate it with 2 cuts then use a cold chisel or dog bar to fold it in on itself.


A compact hacksaw, kinda like this?










Those are awesome for cutting out device box nails and stuff.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> A compact hacksaw, kinda like this?
> 
> Those are awesome for cutting out device box nails and stuff.


No, Im straight Eric.

My hacksaw as onboard blade storage that you can poke one out and tighten the screw down again to make something similiar to that.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> With cordless tools, the hacksaw is pretty much a thing of the past. However, they do come in handy on those rare occasions so I still keep one around.


I have to disagree with you on that. hacksaw is so useless to me, I do not own one. if all 10 of my batteries are dead, then thats on me, ill cut through the metal with my teeth...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have to disagree with you on that. hacksaw is so useless to me, I do not own one. if all 10 of my batteries are dead, then thats on me, ill cut through the metal with my teeth...


Yeah, but you are a low voltage ***. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have to disagree with you on that. hacksaw is so useless to me, I do not own one. if all 10 of my batteries are dead, then thats on me, *ill cut through the metal with my teeth...*


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, but you are a low voltage ***. :laughing:


yep, the card with my picture and name on it stating "certified general electrician" means absolutely nothing, to anyone.

But its better than sitting behind a desk and being fat. :brows:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Some of us don't carry cordless tools, in which case a hacksaw is mighty handy.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Your not alone,When they came out with the battery sawzalls my hack saw got retired,,However I still have it on the truck just in case of dead battery's that sometimes happens on the coldest winter days but I think I have used it once or twice in the past 5 years .
> 
> ...


same here its on the truck not in the bag!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

eejack said:


> Some of us don't carry cordless tools, in which case a hacksaw is mighty handy.


A hacksaw doesn't count as cordless?:laughing::laughing: Mine does.:whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Stetson said:


> Do you cut pipe with it?


Yes, it was quite common to do so.

I got in the trade in 83 or so and at that time there were no cordless tools on the job sites. It was a corded sawzall or a hacksaw. I would regularly use a hack saw to run up to 1.25" EMT.

I was also trained to strip MC, AC etc with a hack saw and I still do from time to time.

About a month ago I was working with a guy about 10 years younger than me relocating some fixtures. I had to make two cuts in 1/2" EMT so I just grabbed my hack saw, the other guy thought that was funny, he asked why I did not get out the cordless  ........... I mean really, it would take longer to break out the cordless than to just make the cuts. 

You should try it and learn how to do it without cutting the back side of your thumb. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Stetson said:


> )
> 
> I've been in the trade for 8+ years, got my masters and I have very very rarely used a hacksaw.


You answered your own question. 
If you rarely need it and yet don't have it then what?
Time = $


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

This thread is funny ... I had no idea I was so 'out of step' with the crowd.

My hacksaw is one of the tools I use the most. Yes, for cutting pipe. Strut, and other support straps, too. I even have a folding vise on the truck for when I need help holding things in place.

I've had a hacksaw since my first toolbag; the saws-it-all is corded, and one of my more recent purchases. I bought a Porta-band before I got the saws-it-all.


----------



## Stetson (Sep 15, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Time = $


That's exactly why i've not really used one. My first day working for a contractor as an apprentice several years ago, I grabbed a hacksaw out of the van and left the cordless kit there to cut a couple pieces of pipe. The licensed guy I was working with tore me up one side and down the other for wasting time with a hacksaw when I could have cut it in half the time with a sawzalll. 

On another note, I have found that i use a sawzall so much I can make very clean an precise cuts with it, squeezing the trigger only part way it runs slowly and you can be quite precise. I cut plates, everything.

I'm never running to the truck to get the cordless kit because it always comes in with me, just like my hand tools.

I find it fascinating how with this stuff each person does things very differently,


----------



## arson (Jul 11, 2010)

I find it funny how different each person, contractor, GF, are from job to job. I carry it because it's on the tool list. But each foreman's preference varies so I just go with the flow. I do know cutting inch and five double strut in the field without a vise was fun as a first year apprentice and time was definitely money on that learning experience.  But common sense often prevails for me... No power to run corded or charge battery's on ground roughs where generator accessibility is tough often calls for a bit of ingenuity. There are many ways to do each installation. 

One thing I love is these new(to me/the contractor I work for) dewalt battery porta-bands, only downside is the cutting capacity and no deep cut but ring cutting makes large conduit cuts workable with the end result being very clean and square. They make trimming strut and rod in a lift a godsend and evening couplings, etc, etc, so great because sometimes the installation doesn't even have to be removed to modify it. Saving time, making the contractor money, and keeping you employed. Workmanship is the key in our local.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I use the hacksaw all the time. I usually keep it with me since it is light and takes up hardly any room in my tool bag. If I am going to be making just a couple cuts, I just use the hacksaw. If I need to do a bunch, then I setup a workstation of some sort and use either a portaband or cordless sawzall. I haven't busted out the corded sawzall in 3 years or so, and that was because we hadn't picked up the portaband yet.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

I started working in the codless tools era. I never really had to use a hacksaw. I carry one for certain tasks (Cutting PVC that already has a cable in it), but always used a sawsall for cutting pipe, strut, rod etc...

A few months back I bought a cordless metal cutting saw. I don't know what I would do without it. It makes perfect cuts in strut & pipe, it doesn't get hot, and I hardly have to file anything down.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i ALWAYS carry a hacksaw in my tool box. i use it on a semi regular basis. if i have the option of a cordless bandsaw, that is what i prefer. so many contractors seem to have cordless bandsaws these days, and i think that is a wonderful thing.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine stays in the van. The 18v Hackzall does everything, including stripping teck. For regular armoured cable, I just break it and use my diagonals.


----------



## Knipperknapp (Nov 14, 2012)

I use mine three or four times a week for teck cable and bx


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

Ive heard of people stripping bx with a hacksaw, but i have yet to see it, or understand why you would do it like that, or how you would do it on a ladder.

bend it, twist it, snip it, done.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

pwoody said:


> Ive heard of people stripping bx with a hacksaw, but i have yet to see it, or understand why you would do it like that, or how you would do it on a ladder.


Because before roto splits that was how it was done, as far as how .... with your hands 



> bend it, twist it, snip it, done.


Not me, never liked the edge that leaves behind.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Because before roto splits that was how it was done, as far as how .... with your hands
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, never liked the edge that leaves behind.


if you have the right tool, you can make almost the exact same cut as a rotosplit. klein 1104


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I carry one for delicate cutting jobs mostly. 

Handy for working in areas where making sparks with a power saw would attract unwanted attention from saftey peoples and fire marshals too. :shifty:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> if you have the right tool, you can make almost the exact same cut as a rotosplit. klein 1104


No I don't find that to be true.

But I understand we are all diffrent and each have our oun ways of doing things that work fine.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

who cares about the edge? thats what an anti short and a connector are for. use some sharp *****, cut at an angle, stuff in an antishort with the back to to the burr and jam it in a connector and done. 

but to each their own. I would hate climbing up and down ladder all day with a hacksaw to put in 2x4 troughers


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

pwoody said:


> who cares about the edge?


I do. :laughing:



> use some sharp *****, cut at an angle, stuff in an antishort with the back to to the burr and jam it in a connector and done.


I can do this just as fast with hack saw, if you had been brought into the trade doing it that way you could too.




> but to each their own.


Fo shizzle :thumbsup:




> I would hate climbing up and down ladder all day with a hacksaw to put in 2x4 troughers


As would I, that is why we use lifts. :jester:


Honestly if that was what I was doing I would use my roto-splits, easier to carry than the hack saw.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I got in the trade when Bob did. Everything was about a hacksaw then.
Cutting unistrut, EMT and all thread. The sawsall was a highly specialized tool that was only brought out as a last resort and using it on small EMT, unistrut or all thread was considered being a wimp.
BTW, you were expected to cut a piece of 1/2" in about 4 strokes, if you were cutting 1" or 1-1/4" it should be able to stand up on the cut end by its self.
I was lazy and cut unistrut from the open side and then bent it back and forth to finish the cut. I only got caught when it was exposed work at eye level.
It wasn't that guys were trying to slow the job down, it was just all that there was to work with. You were just expected to work very hard no matter what the situation was.
As far as battery drills and other tools, they were extremely expensive and the batterys didnt usually make it through the day so in the beginning of the battery tool era, they were considered a novelty.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

pwoody said:


> Ive heard of people stripping bx with a hacksaw, but i have yet to see it, or understand why you would do it like that, or how you would do it on a ladder.
> 
> bend it, twist it, snip it, done.


If you grew up in the dark ages ( as a recent apprentice calls the time before cheap cordless tools and rotosplits ) you learned how to use your hacksaw for lots of neat things. We also had real AC cable then, not this aluminum schtuff.

I still carry one light hacksaw with me instead of the myriad of heavy cordless tools. Saves my back lugging batteries like a sherpa.


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

pwoody said:


> who cares about the edge? thats what an anti short and a connector are for. use some sharp *****, cut at an angle, stuff in an antishort with the back to to the burr and jam it in a connector and done.
> 
> but to each their own. I would hate climbing up and down ladder all day with a hacksaw to put in 2x4 troughers


You would be off my site if you used side cutters on AC90, i would tell you once side, cutters and bx are a joke. Seen the the anti short fail and have a whole conduit run live because of it pretty fun watching people lean on the conduit and get a zap in the mechanical room though.

Do any of you use flex or tek cable? I have yet to be able to use a saws all for flex and would not dare use it on tek. That said a zip disk on flex is money, when i worked in a skid shop had it on my toolbox and saved me so much time and bs.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Nick0danger said:


> Do any of you use flex or tek cable? I have yet to be able to use a saws all for flex and would not dare use it on tek. That said a zip disk on flex is money, when i worked in a skid shop had it on my toolbox and saved me so much time and bs.


When you say flex do you mean FMC flexable metal conduit? I use a grinder to cut that.


----------



## dirtyfrank (Jan 25, 2011)

If a foreman told me to install a bunch of flex or bx for lighting drops, and I said "I can't, I don't have a cutting disk for my grinder..." or "I don't have any blades for my roto split", and saw the hacksaw there he'd probably lay me off. 

There's nothing wrong with using a hacksaw or side cutters to strip bx or to cut flex. Obviously if you don't learn how to use either method properly you're going to be in trouble. It's like anything. Take some pride in your work and learn to do it properly and you're home free. 

I love when I run into someone who laughs at another guy for using his hacksaw for every day tasks. It's archaic yes, but you can't fault a guy for being willing to work hard for his money. Maybe he can't afford a sawzall. You never know. There are lots of guys who brag about their fancy metal cutting saw, or whatever they have and how much they get done easier, but still you have some people with their hacksaws, running more pipe than them in the run of a day... making the same paycheque. Who do you want on your crew?


----------



## Knipperknapp (Nov 14, 2012)

Nick0danger said:


> You would be off my site if you used side cutters on AC90, i would tell you once side, cutters and bx are a joke. Seen the the anti short fail and have a whole conduit run live because of it pretty fun watching people lean on the conduit and get a zap in the mechanical room though.
> 
> Do any of you use flex or tek cable? I have yet to be able to use a saws all for flex and would not dare use it on tek. That said a zip disk on flex is money, when i worked in a skid shop had it on my toolbox and saved me so much time and bs.


I just carry a small hacksaw for teck and ac90 I use a m12 hackzall for anything of larger size its just a lot easier to have a small hacksaw then a sawzall in you toolbag


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I will probably get "flamed " for this statement, but if running small pipe 1" or less, by the time that you carry around the weight of a battery sawsall, keep up with batteries and a charger, find a way to hold the pipe where you don't cut your hand, ream the rough cut, worry about theft, hope that you don't drop your saw and break it, it would seem to me to be faster/ easier to use a hack saw.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I usually have the hacksaw but the corded sawzall and battery sawzall are on the van when I feel lazy.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Ironworking meets metal framing meets electrical meets... painting?*



chewy said:


> My hacksaw allows you to poke a blade out the frame so I use it alot for cutting steel studs out of box holes, I truncate it with 2 cuts then use a cold chisel or dog bar to fold it in on itself.


To clarify (also for other readers) it sounds like you are talking either or both: 

Using access provided by the outlet box cavity to cut a chase into the adjacent stud cavity by notching the steel framing... after dealing with the nails holding a nailed gem or bracket holding a 911 box using the standard hacksaw blade method.
... Or are you talking about making the two cuts into the box itself? Thicker, higher carbon commercial studs, metal boxes, and fasteners obviously take a lot more time and energy to cut through than light duty metal framing, channel, plastic boxes, etc...

So for high carbon or thicker materials do you have any more success with the cold chisel? And if a "dog bar" is a 6" flat plate with a 1" kick in the end... then to my knowledge hyde tools make the only one with a nice round bend instead of the hard L which makes it possible to snake it under baseboards from underneath instead of scratching down the wall from above...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> No I don't find that to be true.
> 
> But I understand we are all diffrent and each have our oun ways of doing things that work fine.


I dont agree with your ways. :laughing:


Whatever... all electricians are assholes, including me.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

markore said:


> To clarify (also for other readers) it sounds like you are talking either or both:
> 
> Using access provided by the outlet box cavity to cut a chase into the adjacent stud cavity by notching the steel framing... after dealing with the nails holding a nailed gem or bracket holding a 911 box using the standard hacksaw blade method.
> ... Or are you talking about making the two cuts into the box itself? Thicker, higher carbon commercial studs, metal boxes, and fasteners obviously take a lot more time and energy to cut through than light duty metal framing, channel, plastic boxes, etc...
> ...


Sometimes I hit a stud when Im cutting in boxes, I cut the steel stud and bash it with a dogbar (cats paw) so I can fit my box in.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Chewie vs timber*

So if you hit a timber stud you would grab your trusty 2448 aaaand-

THIS... IS... BAAAAAYCOH!

No doubt it would be all over before the first shavings hit the floor. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

markore said:


> So if you hit a timber stud you would grab your trusty 2448 aaaand-
> 
> THIS... IS... BAAAAAYCOH!
> 
> No doubt it would be all over before the first shavings hit the floor. :thumbsup:


What a stupid product.

Just what I want ....... a chisel with sharp edge down the side to cut me up.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Hacksaws can cut tile and masonry too*

The hacksaws with the full frame or compact frame are also useful to hold jewelers rope/rod saws with carbide or diamond grit for cutting the pissy architects exotic backsplash with alloys, masonry, cast, and/or carbon fiber.

Anybody got a diamond blade or water cooling setup for their portaband? I'm running out of excuses not to get a water cooled concrete cutting chainsaw... they are getting real cheap but I'm using the m12 more so the corded deep cut is due to receive the table mount mod for wood/metal/hardscaping.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

markore said:


> So if you hit a timber stud you would grab your trusty 2448 aaaand-
> 
> THIS... IS... BAAAAAYCOH!
> 
> No doubt it would be all over before the first shavings hit the floor. :thumbsup:


Yep I keep a wrecking knife and an 18mm chisel on my belt.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Yep I keep a wrecking knife and an 18mm chisel on my belt.


In gods name why would a data wooky need such things? Do you make wood furniture on the job? :laughing:


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Yup*



BBQ said:


> What a stupid product.
> 
> Just what I want ....... a chisel with sharp edge down the side to cut me up.


The dewalt version is serrated to cut you up even better-er


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> What a stupid product.
> 
> Just what I want ....... a chisel with sharp edge down the side to cut me up.


Its very handy for notching 2x4s for boxes quickly and cleanly. You hit the blade with a hammer aswell.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Its very handy for notching 2x4s for boxes quickly and cleanly. You hit the blade with a hammer aswell.


It and the Dewalt version belong on these pages






































:jester:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> In gods name why would a data wooky need such things? Do you make wood furniture on the job? :laughing:


 Ive been known to knock up a pretty good lunch table. I build all the stuff to install our equipment, 2x6s covered in ply or laminate cabinet sheets so we can run cables down the back of the false wall and bring them through to make a tidy looking job. I never get photos because its mostly govt work I do so no phones or cameras allowed.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

markore said:


> The dewalt version is serrated to cut you up even better-er


I cant stand serrated knives, the two cherries version looked pretty slick but not $60 slick and it was only single bevel.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

*Awesome Flyer! BBQ*

That HF fake ad is EPIC. :thumbup: My wife would laugh for days. :laughing: 

Ok; new rule- forge and skin all your own tools and toolbelts out of found materials and raw coke and lime or else be called a hack.  Can I get that "manual chainsaw" with a water cooled diamond blade AND dust extraction?


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I use mine to strip BX


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

*Dear Mr BBQ,*

*Please post a HAZARD WARNING YOU WILL LAUGH YOU A++ OFF on posts like this in the future* :thumbsup: 




BBQ said:


> It and the Dewalt version belong on these pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

